# open top tank condensation



## glenn (8 Feb 2009)

will an open top tank cause condensation in the room it is in...
my mum thinks my tank is the reason for condensation on ALL the window in the whole house  :?  
i suppose some water will evaporate slowly then condense on a cold surface but not to the point where it is noticable round the whole house?
has anyone else with an opentop tank had this experience?


----------



## Superman (8 Feb 2009)

Given the recent weather conditions here in Gloucestershire and me having an open top, I have not witnessed any condensation on the living room widows. I do have double glazing though.


----------



## Garuf (8 Feb 2009)

I get condensation but I think it's because I have 3 tanks a hot room and a freezing window, the cold weather is just making it more obvious, especially when you factor in the fact my rooms as big as a shoe box and the average person gives out 2l of moisture every day.


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Feb 2009)

I'm sure you'll breathe out more water vapour per day than a small tank will produce!  Every time you breathe out it's full of water vapour!


----------



## glenn (8 Feb 2009)

hmmm... we have double glazing also but i dont think it would make much of a difference.
and now my mum has made me put cling flim over the tank...  can you beleive that!  my tank now has an o-zone layer...


----------



## Garuf (8 Feb 2009)

Tell her you'll kill the fish. I do architecture and according to my notes a family of 4 using a house under normal conditions moisture given out can be anything up to 20l... That's enough to change the moisture content of wood through most varnishes!


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Feb 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Tell her you'll kill the fish. I do architecture and according to my notes a family of 4 using a house under normal conditions moisture given out can be anything up to 20l... That's enough to change the moisture content of wood through most varnishes!



Is that per week?


----------



## Garuf (8 Feb 2009)

Over 24 hours. 3l per person in sweat etc, the rest is from bathing, cooking, making cups of tea, vases, plants etc...


----------



## glenn (8 Feb 2009)

wow...  thers some hard hitting facts she wont be worried about the tank now she will crack out the varnish and go running to her dressing table


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Feb 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Over 24 hours. 3l per person in sweat etc, the rest is from bathing, cooking, making cups of tea, vases, plants etc...



Interesting, cheers Garuf.  None of my tanks lose 3l a day in evaporation (thought they aren't open topped) so less than a person!


----------



## Garuf (8 Feb 2009)

My big tank on a bad day will lose between 500ml and 750ml. I've only ever known this happen a couple of times and it tends to be when the lilly pipe is raised over night. 
I add a mug of water a day to keep my big tank level up and the dosing keeps my little tanks water level pretty constant normally the drop isn't enough to notice over the week but since marking the tank so I could keep an eye on CO2 levels I've noticed over the space of a week I lose about 1l - 1.5l when it's exceptionally cold outside.


----------



## Themuleous (8 Feb 2009)

I get condensation on all my windows, so I got a humidity and temp meter which Ive been watching to see if there is any relationship.  My conclusion?  That the condensation has almost nothing to do with the inside temp or humidity and everything to do with the temperature outside.  Needless to say the recent cold weather has meant there has been a lot of condensation.

Modern double glazing is so well insulated that the inside temp of the glass doesn't get low enough to get much if any condensation.

I'll also add that my 48x18" tank is open top tank looses around 7-10lt a week.  Which according to Gareth is very small compared to two people, two cats and a dog.  

We also have a gas fire in the sitting room and one gallon of gas when burnt releases around 1 gallon of water vapour.

Sam


----------

